# Chalice III on FT



## kimbo (14/5/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10013871/2353200-chalice-iii-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/5/15)

i wonder if its bottom fed already?


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/5/15)

Riaz said:


> i wonder if its bottom fed already?


If its a 1:1 clone it should be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (14/5/15)

I understand it is BF


----------



## zadiac (14/5/15)

Just remember those pics are of the original, not the actual one on FT (according to the forum on FT)


----------



## Ashley A (14/5/15)

What exactly is it about the Chalice that makes it so awesome?


----------



## kimbo (14/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> What exactly is it about the Chalice that makes it so awesome?


Size and top air intake


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> What exactly is it about the Chalice that makes it so awesome?


Best flavour of all and leak free, but only for mouth to lung hitters and your have to squonk a bit more frequently - single coil with tiny wick. Good throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (14/5/15)

I might give the clone a go later on. The authentic too expensive imo, but you pay for quality and they do make quality products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (15/5/15)

@kimbo if you order one then order one for me as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

kimbo said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10013871/2353200-chalice-iii-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping


Kimbo@,it took forever but my Chalice RDA finally arrived today(ordered around Father's day) I remember you asking for a report on it(the 3f vape version) so better late than never I quess.I think it's a half decent clone w/good threads and finish as well as the inherent flaws of the original ,small deck, lack of air an it even came w/a cute little mark bugs tin.All in all not bad as clones go but I wouldn't buy the original at the price of admission .Luck to ya'.


----------

